# History wanted on horses named Izzie



## Luv appyz (29 June 2016)

Got our 1st horse from an SPCA seizure in Manitoba. That would be 2010 I believe.  She's appy colored and about 14 hh. The estimate we were given for her age she would be 11 now. Was called Izzie B4 we got her. Trying to track down history and breed. Incredibly calm and fast. Great kids horse. Suggestions appreciated!!!


----------

